# Am I the only micro entrepreneur that missed this?



## EuroTrash

I just read about this, apparently it came in as from May.





Une nouvelle mention obligatoire à faire figurer sur vos documents professionnels à partir du 15 mai 2022 - Autoentrepreneur.urssaf.fr







www.autoentrepreneur.urssaf.fr





I discovered to my astonishment that my free invoicing tool has been adding the EI automatically, and I never even noticed! I'm very impressed with that. 
But, do they really expect you to try and get your bank to add it to the account name, when it's not officially a business account? That ain't gonna work.


----------



## ko12

EuroTrash said:


> I just read about this, apparently it came in as from May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Une nouvelle mention obligatoire à faire figurer sur vos documents professionnels à partir du 15 mai 2022 - Autoentrepreneur.urssaf.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoentrepreneur.urssaf.fr


You definitely are not alone. I knew nothing about it until I saw your post and followed the link.


----------

